# iMac G5 et extension à un 2ème écran ?



## Fanoo (29 Septembre 2004)

voila ma question : existe-t-il une solution pour obtenir un ecran etendu avec le nouvel iMac G5 20" ?
Je pense qu'Apple ne le permet pas mais un logiciel tierce le fait peut-être ? vous avez une idée la-dessus ?


----------



## Gallenza (29 Septembre 2004)

à mon avis le meme que pour l'ibook doit marcher non?


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Heu c'est quoi un ecran etendu ?


----------



## Fanoo (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'est quoi un ecran etendu ?



c'est l'expression pour le branchement d'un deuxieme écran à coté (par la sortie VGA) qui permet d'agrandir la surface d'affichage.


----------



## Fanoo (29 Septembre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis le meme que pour l'ibook doit marcher non?



ca doit dependre de la carte graphique, non ?
peut-etre que cette fonction a ete bridee par Apple.

ce serait interessant de savoir (j'hesite a acheter un iMac G4 ou new G5 sur cet argument).


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2004)

oui cette option a été bridée sur la carte graphique de l'iMac.

Comme sur toutes les machines actuelles de la gamme familiale, on ne peut faire que de la copie d'écran (écran externe affiche la même image que l'écran interne)

Donc pour débrider cette fonctionnalité, il va falloir attendre que quelqu'un propose un patch "flashant" la carte graphique (avec les risques potentiels d'une telle manip si le patch est mal foutu)

Dans l'attente, si vous n'êtes pas spécialiste, je vous déconseille de tenter de modifier la carte de l'iMac G5 a partir d'un patch ou d'une manip prévue pour s'appliquer sur une autre machine (et donc une autre carte graphique....)


----------



## FloX (30 Septembre 2004)

Il existe deja apparemment :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=91396


----------



## mattthieu (26 Novembre 2004)

je remonte le sujet...
certains d'entre vous l'ont déjà testé? ça marche bien?

merci


----------

